# Flexi Mini 16L Aquarium



## Skarpy (12 Jan 2017)

Hello!
Could you help me with my nano aquarium.
I have a nano aquarium 16L, with flexi mini light.

Tropica powder aquasoil.
Eheim 2213 filter.
Tropica Premium and Specialised fertilizer alternately every day (1,2ml). (Now I try to reduce the dose and discard Tropica Premium.)
Under aquasoil ADA Bacter 100 and ADA Clear Super.

Light period 7h and co2 7h (drop Checker - light green)
The water temperature is 24C.

*My water changes:*
First 2 days: 75% every day
Next 5 days: 50% every day
Next 14 days: 50% every other day.
Тwice a week.
Now I try to do a water change once a week 50%.

*I planted:*
Rotala Green
Rotala rotundifolia
Hydrocotyle tripartita japan
Fissidenus fontanus moha
Hemiantus callitrichoides Cuba

Aquarium was launched about five weeks ago.
Plants grow well, but in the third week began to appear a lot of brown deposits on plants, rocks and walls of the tank (Diatoms)
Green algae, like fuzz covered almost the entire fissidens fontanus.
What am I doing wrong? It may need to increase the lighting or water changes or too much fertilizer can?

I did a test and it showed phosphates <0,02mg / l. NO3 about 15mg/l (Before the water change).
Every day I add at Tropica Premium line Specialised and fertilizer, a day on one press (1,2ml).

I tried to add two drops of PO4 every day. This is too little, or it should not be added at all?

All photos here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bzg-leIf4h-zWHFYTnl3Z1hZX3M

Thank you!


----------



## MrHidley (13 Jan 2017)

You're not necessarily doing anything wrong. The Flex mini produces a hell of a lot of light for a 16L tank (excess light will cause algae). Don't reduce your ferts, if anything increase them. Sounds like your Co2 is on point according to your DC, so I wouldn't worry too much about that.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Jan 2017)

Hi
Is your drop checker lime green when light comes on? You mention your light period 7h and co2 7h just curious because most people injection 2-3 hourse before light come on so the co2 to is spot on when light comes on. You can always turn it off 2 hours begore light goes off to no problem

I don't use drop checker they too slow best to get your a ph pen or a ph meter work best. Find our what is your ph before co2 comes on and mesure again when light comes on. You want to aim for a 1 point drop for example if your ph is 7.8 you want to aim for 6.8 or close enuogh should be ok as long everything is growing and no algae then your doing fine. 

Do you have shrimp and otto? They can help with the Diatoms too

Soon when you get hang of it you don't need ph pen or drop checker. Like most of my tank i just set the co2 high at first and then turn it down slow untill im happy with it

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Skarpy (14 Jan 2017)

*Ryan Thang To, **MrHidley** - t*hank you for your responses!

When the light is turned on, drop checker green (no lemon).
I include CO2 for 1.5-2 hours before turning on the light. And turn off the supply of CO2 per hour before lights out.
Like that:
14:00 - 22:00 - CO2
16:00 - 23:00 - Light
_CO2 about 1 bubble per 4-5 seconds._

After running the aquarium, the first 2-3 weeks I have included CO2 to bright lemon color drop checker. After I bought the shrimp, I lowered the supply of CO2 that they would not have died.
Today I did a test on the PH before and after the CO2 supply. And report the results in this topic.
My PH drop tests, just (JBL PH 3,0 - 10). I need to buy a more accurate ph 6,0 - 7,6.
Now I measured the PH before turning CO2 and it is equal to 8!

What should be the PH when the light is switched on?
And how many phosphates in water is best for my aquarium?

Thank you!


----------



## Skarpy (14 Jan 2017)

I have very low phosphates level in planted tank, test water color is transparent, which means <0.02.
NO3 - about 5ppm.
PO4 - <0,02 (transparent color).
KH - 4

PH before CO2 - about 8
PH after CO2 - about 6,5

_My PH drop tests, just (JBL PH 3,0 - 10). I need to buy a more accurate ph 6,0 - 7,6._

I thought to reduce the light up to 6 hours.
And try to give 4 drops PO4 fertilizer per day.
Fertilizer Tropica Specialised added one-click (1,2ml) after water changes.

Should I add fertilizer Specialised every second day?
What level of PO4 best for nano aquarium with plants?


----------



## Skarpy (17 Jan 2017)

And here it is quiet enough 

My situation has not changed. But I raised PO4 to about 0,1-0,2ppm. If the problem was in them, the result will probably not be seen immediately ...
Aquarium and a half months.


----------



## Skarpy (18 Jan 2017)

I think green fuzz was more 
PO4 - 0,1 - 0,2
NO3 - about 5-7

Maybe I should make fertilizer Tropica Specialised often? To raise nitrates.


----------



## AnhBui (19 Jan 2017)

Can you take few closeup shoots of the tank? It's easier to judge tank's condition


----------



## Skarpy (19 Jan 2017)

AnhBui said:


> Can you take few closeup shoots of the tank? It's easier to judge tank's condition


In the first post of this topic I posted a link to a lot of pictures.


----------



## AnhBui (19 Jan 2017)

Like Thang said you'll need cleaning crew to get rid of algae. It depends on where you live and market, but i would suggest you do these steps:
1. Do water change frequently 2 or 3 times per week (more than 50%)
2. Stop dosing
3. Keep Co2 at current bps
4. Buy otto for cleaning brown diatom, siamese algae eater for cleaning hair algae
5. Restrict water flow to 1/2
6. Reduce photosynthesis period to 6 hours
7. Be patient


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skarpy (19 Jan 2017)

The aquarium has a shrimp. Diatoms began to slowly disappear.
1. With such frequent water changes will be able to resist if the balance in the young aquarium?
2. All fertilizers? But if the phosphates almost zero, is not a reason for the emergence of algae?
3. All the time and so it was.
4. The aquarium has a shrimp.
5. I should Lily Pipe Spin. The flow of water is not very strong, why reduce it?
6. I wrote above that light so working 6 hours.
7. I am calm, but do not want to run into the bad side of the situation


----------



## AnhBui (20 Jan 2017)

Skarpy said:


> The aquarium has a shrimp. Diatoms began to slowly disappear.
> 1. With such frequent water changes will be able to resist if the balance in the young aquarium?
> 2. All fertilizers? But if the phosphates almost zero, is not a reason for the emergence of algae?
> 4. The aquarium has a shrimp.
> 5. I should Lily Pipe Spin. The flow of water is not very strong, why reduce it?


1. No problem with frequent water change. Doing water change does not mean just water in and out. You have to clean the algae and suck it out with dust too
2. Yes, there are many reasons it can happen. Long hour lightning, too much fert... You might want to try and opt out
4. One is not enough, and in your case shrimp does not help to remove brown diatom and green hair algae
5. I did no see that. It should be okay


----------



## Skarpy (5 Mar 2017)

Hi all again!
I completely defeated green hair algae and an aquarium became clear. But plants vygledyat sickly and poorly rastut.V features Rotala Green and Rotala Rotundifolia. Any idea what could be the reason? Maybe it's time to increase the light? Now he works 6 hours.


----------

